# Buying a Fur Saver



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

We are buying a fur saver for Bison SchH. I have some questions about options.

- There is a brass option that I think would look cool against his black fur. What are the pros and cons of brass?
- Should we get short or regular link? Or doesn't it matter. I see that some lengths are only available in one or the other.
- Also, we are confused about how to measure him for the collar. The instructions say to "measure the width of the dog's neck and add 2 - 3 inches." Do they mean the circumference? Using a flexible tape measure pulled tight against his neck, it measures 20 inches. Does that mean we should buy a 22 or 23 inch?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We have a brass and a stainless. I like the brass one for Argos since he has darker fur. They do need to be cleaned to keep them shiny. Otherwise I think it's just preference. 

Anka has a short link. She's got a long skinny neck. I think these look nice on dogs with more slender proportions. I have usually seen them on Malinois. A very heavy collar could be sort of visually unappealing on a finer dog. Argos has the regular links.

Yes they mean circumference. You need to make sure you can get it over the dog's head and ears. When I was unsure of the right measurement I took my dog's nylon collar and adjusted it until I could slid it over his head, then I just undid it and measured it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: RuthieWe are buying a fur saver for Bison SchH. I have some questions about options.
> 
> - There is a brass option that I think would look cool against his black fur. What are the pros and cons of brass?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

It occured to me that I have never posted a picture of Bison. Here he is...so based on the last few posts I am thinking the large links would look best because he is a big boy. Your thoughts?








[/img]


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Waaa!!! He IS a Bison!!! LOL! 

Very Handsome boy! I like the big link better for looks, I agree they would look better on him.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

My Boy is mostly Black I have a stainless on him and looks so good


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Color/material is just personal preference. Kaiser has a brass one, but I've found it has dulled and corroded a bit with age. They need regular polishing to keep them looking sharp, at least the one we have does (it's a HS). The rest of the dogs have stainless. If I were to buy new fur savers, I'd probably go with currogan. I actually want to get a couple currogan pinch collars to when we need to replace some pinches. Very neat looking color, and from what I've been told they don't seem to dull and corrode like the brass can.

For Bison, big or small link doesn't matter, though I think big link would look better. But do make sure to get heavier gage links, not the really thin ones.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think that the price pretty much reflects the quality. So far I've used cheaper fursavers since Nikon was growing so fast. I want a curogan one, I've been told those are the best but also the most expensive. I also want the curogan prong. When I win the lottery, lol...

I finally found a 25" HS Fursaver at a petstore so I bought it but now I can't find it, grrrr! I need a bigger one (the one I have on Nikon is a 21" with smaller links and it's getting hard to get off plus for shows they use very large, loose ones) but hate paying $12 for a collar and $5 for shipping.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

In case you haven't seen a curogan one on a dog, here are a couple of pics. If you belong to a SchH club, I would see if a club member would let you try their fur saver on YOUR dog.

Your guy looks like he has a decent sized head. The one on Siren in the pics is a 21 inch and it is too small. I can just BARELY sqeeze it on over her head. So SHE really needs a 23inch herself. 










Here is a close up:


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Love the curogan (and love Siren! Her coloring is really cool). Hopefully DH didn't place the order yet or can cancel. JKlatsky, thanks for the tip on measuring. I measured with the flat collar and I could easily slip it over his head at 21". That didn't sound right, so I remeasured his neck where his flat collar sits and it was 18". So based on that I should buy a 21" right?

Does that sound right for big headed Bison? Or did I made a mistake.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Well I'm not JKlatsky, (Obviously.







) But a 21 sounds small to me. But could be right.

As I said, a 21 is too small for Siren. I can BARELY squeeze it over her head one ear at a time.

If your DH didn't place the order yet, any chance you can try one on him? Also, how old is he? 

Thanks for the compliment on my girl.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon is rather small for his age, at least compared to all the other males I'm seeing (many in our club are 6-8 months and easily as big or bigger than him). He is currently wearing a 21" but I would call it small. It's hard to get on and off. It doesn't matter if a Fursaver is a bit loose, you can always pinch and extra link or two when you attach the lead if you want it tighter, but it's a pain when they are small. I'm turning my house and dog van upside down tomorrow to find the 25" I bought....

You can see in this pic it's too small. It is not tight at all, but obviously is not loose enough to easily fit over his head.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

The biggest problem with the brass collars is they break. They are not as strong as the stainless, so, depending on what you are doing, it can be ok or maybe not. Every single brass collar I have purchased broke at some point and not always at the best times. If you just use it like jewlery, I guess it's ok but it is not for any type of training, in my opinion.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry, Tracy. Didn't mean to address JKlatsky specifically. 

Bison is almost 4 years. 

Is the fit supposed to be as snug as a flat collar, or is it looser?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Ruthie
> 
> Is the fit supposed to be as snug as a flat collar, or is it looser?


It's got to be able to slip over the head so it will automatically be much looser. 

However if you want it more snug while in training or a leash attached, you can use the live ring (use it as a choke collar), or pinch some of the links to make it smaller. I can take a picture of what I mean, if you want. We do this at shows all the time, like when we're showing a 12 week old puppy, lol, b/c the Fursaver collar is required.

Actually I just found this example in my Flickr, see how she is going to attach the leash with two extra links hanging? This way the dog cannot slip out of the collar.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Bison has a really big head in that picture - I think you want to remeasure and make sure you're including the buckle, those can be another inch or two. 

Morgan isn't a big headed girl and her fur saver is a 23". Goes on easier than it comes off. It's stainless, 7 years old still looks new.

You're not going to get it over his head and have it fit as snug as a flat collar. There needs to be a bit of slack, Morgan's fits maybe one link tighter than the picture of Tracy's Siren.

What I really like about a fur saver opposed to a flat collar or a martingale is the dog hears the link click so they self correct on the clink of the link. They're lousy for a correction though, you really need a good snap.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would take a shoelace or some string or rope, see how much you need to actually pass it over his head and ears, not necessarily just measuring his neck, then pinch it off or mark it, and measure that.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: RuthieSorry, Tracy. Didn't mean to address JKlatsky specifically.
> 
> Bison is almost 4 years.
> 
> Is the fit supposed to be as snug as a flat collar, or is it looser?


No problem.









A fair amount looser than a flat collar is easiest. When you have one that is BARELY big enough, it is REALLY a pain in the rear to get it off! I almost need 3 hands to get Sirens off.

I asked about his age wondering if he was going to grow any more. Since he is almost 4, I guess I have my answer.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Mmmm... Sounds like I let him wear his flat collar pretty loose. When I measured according to the flat collar instructions above, I put his collar on one hole looser than he wears and could easily get it on and off over his head. Of course DH was holding a treat, so he was pretty cooperative. LOL! I measured from tip of the buckle to the hole I had it latched in. 21" I will measure again tonight.

I hadn't thought of double linking if it is loose. Maybe I should go with a 22 or 23. 

Thanks for all the advice everyone! And the cool pics! Isn't it just so much fun to buy new dog stuff?


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Amy,

Just for size reference Mace wears a 23" curogan fursaver and its hard getting it over his head and it fits pretty snug around his neck. Bison is larger, a 23 might be difficult getting it over his big ol head









Ally


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo is in a 23" and it is getting a bit hard to get off. He isn't even 7 months! 
Lies, I'll get your small one back to you! He outgrew it a long time ago.


----------



## Muttman (Sep 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RuthieThanks for all the advice everyone! And the cool pics! Isn't it just so much fun to buy new dog stuff?


And expensive







. Keep it up to much and the DH may collar you...







. Good luck and I really think with your small pomeranian (Bison) you need the big links.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I have to say...21" sounds small to me too. Argos wears a 24" large link Brass fursaver that I got on Ebay for $5! and while it's quite loose around his neck it's just about perfect to get over his head. Anka wears a 21" small link stainless, but she's got a pretty small girly head...


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I am so glad you all chimed in with the opinions on collar length. It prompted us to further investigate. We took Bison to the pet store and tried on choke chains. The 21" fit over his head, but was very difficult to get off. The 24" fit over his head and came off easily even with his crazy "hey I'm at the pet store there are so many smells and people and kids and cats..." state of mind.

I think we will order a 24 or even 25 in.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Where in Michigan do you live? Around here we have the Chow Hound stores and they actually sell a Herm Sprenger Fursaver, I've only ever found the 25" one but I bought it anyway so I didn't end up paying more to have one shipped. That's the only pet store I can find that has a Fursaver, sadly.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pet supplies plus carries the HS fursaver, that is where I got Karlo's.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I live in the Detroit area. There are a couple of "specialty" pet stores in the area, but so far haven't found one that carries them. I checked one PSP, but I should probably check another location. We have 3 near us and they seem to have different stock. 

We ended up ordering a 25" curogan. 

Liesje, thanks for the info though, we make it over to GR sometimes.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Have you heard of K9 Specialties? Its on Mound between 13 and 14 mile. They have just about everything. They carry HS fursavers (only stainless steel though). Most of their stuff is pretty cheap, definately worth a trip. 

Ally


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

No, I haven't. COOL!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

K9 Specialties is great! We've hiked over there from A2 to shop many times.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

K9 Specialties do carry a lot of good stuff. Worth while going there.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

30 posts Pffft


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

31 hahaa


----------

